# trying to get old boston digital BA7500G to work



## cliffo90 (Nov 26, 2004)

i have some old speakers, boston digital BA7500G that im trying to get to work on my brothers computer. i read somewhere that they only work with sound blaster audigy sound cards which he has. its a sb audigy live!. when i tried installing the drivers (hopefully the right one), a message came up saying that it couldnt find a sb live! device. in device manager, it said that there was an error in the pci slot the card was in. anyone know how i can get the speakers to work? could it be that the audigy card is fried? it is about 5+ yrs old i think maybe less


----------

